# Trying to decide between multiscale and evertune



## Emile (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi all,

New to the forums. Background on me, I played metal in my teens but have spent the last 30 years playing classical and flamenco guitar. I'm now looking to get back into electric (mostly metal and some rock), and want to go with a 7 string for the extended range that it offers. I'm trying to understand whether a multiscale or evertune is a better option. I'd certainly want good playability and don't want to consider 7 strings that are >25.5" other than multiscale (25.5-27ish"). I'm not sure if the stretches would be tougher on the lower frets of the lower strings on a multiscale or whether the ergonomics makes up for them. Obviously, the tuning stability of the Evertune has it's own mertis, but I'm no stranger to tuning often coming from the classical background. My budget is around $1500ish with a hard shell case. Also note that I don't plan on tuning below A for the 7th string.

For multiscale, I'm considering the following options:


Schecter C7 SLS Elite Multiscale
Ormsby Hype GTR7

For an evertune bridge, I saw the Brian "Head" Welch model which looks promising:


ESP/LTD SH7 Evertune

Thank you in advance for any comments, opinions, and insight. I'm also even potentially thinking about a Floyd, but let's just talk about these 2 fixed bridge styles.

-Emile


----------



## TedEH (Mar 18, 2019)

IMO if you're new to 7s, and want to lower all potential barriers to learning, I wouldn't want to throw fanned frets into the mix just yet. I think the fan would be more of an impedance than a longer scale length would be. I went from a 25.5" to a 26.5" a while back for my main 7, and it doesn't really feel like much more of a stretch (I also switch frequently between guitar and bass, and it's easy IMO to get use to scale length changes). The longer scale definitely doesn't make an instrument less "playable". Any other differences that might be tied to the "feel" of the instrument could probably be negated with string gauge and a good setup. Personal preference would say avoid Floyds but that's just cause I hate the feel of those for some reason.

I think your budget could afford you lots of great options -> I'd take the opportunity to go do a lot of "window shopping". Go play a whole bunch of things, and pick the one you keep going back to.


----------



## MSS (Mar 18, 2019)

Good advice. Additionally, I play in drop A on a 25.5 and it is fine with a 65 A string. If you don’t plan on going to a lower tuning, 25.5 works. Just a thought.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2019)

I will add the ken susi 7 to your evertune list as well.


----------



## skmanga (Mar 18, 2019)

multiscale if u wanna drop tune

if you hate tuning your guitar, or plan on recording a ton, maybe the evertune makes more sense.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 18, 2019)

Definitely Evertune 
7 strings don’t need the FF, and you’re adding more learning to your curve as so many people mentioned

Evertune sounds really cool too, so let us know ! Good luck


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 19, 2019)

The washburn Solar has an evertune and will be cheaper than the Head guitar. Reviews should be in this forum somewhere for that model, it seems nice but I have not played it, just heard it live from bands.
Both types (multiscale and Evertune) are a step away from the ordinary so it is a good idea to play both before buying if possible. Alternatively, buy from someplace with a good return policy if you are not close to their shop.
The multiscale may or may not be a problem, perhaps you may even turn completely to them after playing.


----------



## angl2k (Mar 19, 2019)

If you're not tuning below A I'd probably reconsider getting a standard 25.5". It's nice having a multiscale so you can put lighter gauges for the 7th string, but that's only 1 or 2 gauges down anyway. It's not THAT hard to adjust to a multiscale though.

Haven't played an Evertune but there are pros and cons; the biggest con I've read about is less sustain on the higher strings.


----------



## Un1corn (Mar 19, 2019)

I recommend a multiscale guitar even you don't need to tune down.
Honestly,a multiscale guitar is not all about down tuning. Ergonomics and the tension is also advantages.
I have an Ormsby Hype GTR6.Although I'm down tuning it to G#,I found that the intonation and feeling are much better than my 25.5 regular guitar.(When I was tuning it to Drop D)
The frets are fanned,it suits your fingers perfectly and you even don't need to spend a lot of time getting with it.
Also,becuase of it's 27.5 scale length,it's easy to get a nice tension when you use relatively thin strings.The thinner you use,the sound is more clear and tight.
I don't use standard tunning though,I still recommend a multiscale guitar.I've tried my friend's Solar Evertune,I didn't find any big difference between a regular guitar and an Evertune guitar,but the price will raise a lot


----------



## bracky (Mar 19, 2019)

Bending is easier on multi scale.


----------



## Strobe (Mar 19, 2019)

Do you plan on changing tuning a lot? If so do not get evertune. Similar to a Floyd, it's higher effort. You have to use a hex key.

If not, evertune is amazing and it's fun to not have to tune up. Just pick it up and play. It works.


----------



## Emile (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey guys. Thank you so much for all the replies! I don't really think that I'd have too much of a learning curve with a 7 string as I play a 13 string nylon guitar (individual strings) so taking on a multiscale may not be demanding (re first replier). I'm certainly not any closer to making a decision as I can definitely see the benefits of going with either (I'm forgoing any thoughts about a trem). I probably wouldn't be tuning a ton but would probably be dropping the 7th and 6th string periodically. The trouble is going to be finding a place somewhat nearby where I can try out both types of guitars as the GCs I've gone to don't have either. I'm in Rhode Island on the MA border.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 19, 2019)

Emile said:


> Hey guys. Thank you so much for all the replies! I don't really think that I'd have too much of a learning curve with a 7 string as I play a 13 string nylon guitar (individual strings) so taking on a multiscale may not be demanding (re first replier). I'm certainly not any closer to making a decision as I can definitely see the benefits of going with either (I'm forgoing any thoughts about a trem). I probably wouldn't be tuning a ton but would probably be dropping the 7th and 6th string periodically. The trouble is going to be finding a place somewhat nearby where I can try out both types of guitars as the GCs I've gone to don't have either. I'm in Rhode Island on the MA border.



See if axe palace has anything multiscale in stock. 

Warwick tc and attleborough tc should be able to order any of the things they have on the website. It’s a no fault 14 day return so if you need to try something make liberal usage of gear rental policy. God knows I did.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 19, 2019)

multiscale is all about string tension (more tension for lower strings/or ability to drop a gauge.... and nice tension for bending on high strings... plus ergonomics)

evertune is all about keeping your guitar in perfect tune no matter what

simple

as "stay away from multiscale" theres nothing to worry about, the learning curve of it takes 5 minutes, and mostly because you prob arent used to play longer scale lenght guitars, so lower frets are bigger and the bridge is further away so you need to get used to palm mute on a different position. 

I got my two multiscales on standard tuning B standard for 7 string and a E standard for a 6 string... got no problem with them,


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 19, 2019)

Took me 5 mins to get used to my strandberg 7. I found it more comfortable then my straight scale 7 (25.5). Both were in standard tuning. But that’s just my opinion


----------



## stinkoman (Mar 19, 2019)

Somebody mentioned a Susi model. The older non silver Ken Susi models have evertunes. I've seen them on guitar center and Reverb for $5-600 range if you are patient. If you go with that, The SLS, Ormsby, Or SH-7 and order from guitar center used you have a 45 days to return to it if you don't like it. 

I recently had a Hype GTR7. The fan took no time to adjust to. I was highly intimidated by the thought of it before getting it as lot of people seem to be but it was super easy to play and overall fantastic guitar. Having first hand experience I can understand and see all the benefits people mention in a multi-scale and how for the them its game changer on ergonomics and tone, But for me It wasn't and went back to playing standard scale ibanez 7.


----------



## Emile (Mar 24, 2019)

Well folks. I had a chance to compare standard scale and multiscale 7 string guitars today. I actually found the multiscale to be very comfortable and easy to play. I found that I didn't have to work at getting the guitar at the right angle to have good left hand positioning and bars seemed to be easier for me, even the first fret (all easy with the guitar just resting on the right leg). I had no problems chording or playing in higher positions. This was on a 25.5" to 27" so the fan wasn't super aggressive. Haven't had the opportunity to try evertunes yet but I'm definitely liking the ergonomics of the multiscale. If I decide to go that route, I believe that it will be between the Ormsby Hype GTR 7 and the Schecter C7 SLS multiscale. Thank you again to everyone for your input.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 24, 2019)

Evertune has some disadvantages and is quite a specialist feature, it's not right for everyone, or even most. It seems you don't have a clear need for it but are just assuming it's a good thing, so i suggest avoiding it, you'll get much more guitar for your money and better tone.
Since you have so much experience, probably good technique and probably know how to properly setup guitars, you probably have less need for Evertune, as it is to some degree a symptom-fix for sloppiness, while not addressing the causes.
My opinion on Evertune is here http://sevenstring.org/threads/ever...ne-really-worth-it.334297/page-2#post-4969217


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 24, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> multiscale is all about string tension (more tension for lower strings/or ability to drop a gauge.... and nice tension for bending on high strings... plus ergonomics)
> 
> evertune is all about keeping your guitar in perfect tune no matter what
> 
> ...


+1

There is near to absolute zero learning curve on a FF
Did anyone ever hear someone say, "wow, man tough to get adjusted to this fanned fret, this might take a while"
the only adjustment is the low strings going from a traditional scale to longer (which is not fan related)


----------



## trem licking (Mar 24, 2019)

multiscale is pointless unless you know you like the feel/ergonomics of it... especially for a 7 string. for your tuning you don't need anything longer than 25.5, but 26.5 or 27 isn't that much more of a stretch. do you change tunings often? if not... I'm positive you will have more fun with a floyd. floyds also stay VERY in tune for long periods of time.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 24, 2019)

Neither. Feels like you just want to jump into something new and trendy.

In my opinion, if it's your first 7 string, you should get a standard fixed bridge 25.5 inch scale 7 string. Pick a sensible string gauge which lets you easily do a low B, drop A, half a step down, and other common tunings.

There are some advantages to multi-scale, such as using thinner strings for lower tunings. That might give you some better clarity of the thicker strings. But it's not essential AT ALL.

Evertune is a great studio tool. But you need to really commit to one tuning, because going to drop A, or tuning half a step up or down is more of an ordeal than on a normal guitar.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 25, 2019)

25.5 seven strings are gross tho

It’s not like multiscale sevens need to be custom ordered anymore. They are so cheap now there’s really no reason not too.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2019)

Screw the new guitar, post some pics of that single course 13 string!!


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 25, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Screw the new guitar, post some pics of that single course 13 string!!



This! Really curious for the 13 string 

Anyway I cant recommend multiscale enough. Even for sevens I think it has great benefits. I used to play 25.5 inch sevens for years, than bought a 27 inch Jackson because I like sometimes to play in drop G# and loved the tension on the low strings but for the high strings it wasn't feeling to great. Picked up a multiscale 7 and did not touch the other sevens again. Nice tension on the low strings, and great playability on the high strings. Feels very even and natural, also it took no time to adjust to the multiscale.

Have never played a guitar with evertune, so can't commend.


----------



## kamello (Mar 25, 2019)

for that budget and tuning I would just get a used Musicman JP7, having owned all the guitars you listed, regarding quality I would classify em in the following order

1-. Musicman
2-. Ormsby (even the Korean ones are great, and I disagree with everyone here saying it will give you a harder time with the "learning curve", as @crankyrayhanky said, it was non-existant for me)







89-. Schecter (had issues with every single one I've had, from a pair of KM's 7 to a budget Omen Extreme, mostly finish and shitty electronics, stuff that I wouldn't want to see on a guitar over 1K)


edit: almost forgot, but an Ibanez RGD Prestige would be a great option for longer scale and quality (or any Ibby prestige if you reconsider a 25.5 scale)


----------



## Emile (Mar 25, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Screw the new guitar, post some pics of that single course 13 string!!



As you wish so I'll raise you a video too. This guitar was designed to emulate the tuning of a 13 course baroque lute and I can read directly from the original music as a result. 8 strings are fretted and the bottom 5 are "floating". It's tuned from high to low: fdafdagfedcba and at 415 so it's a half step lower. The lower 7 strings are tuned to the accidentals of the key that you are playing in.
















For some reason the images didn't embed properly and you need to right click and view them in a new tab.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 25, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> 25.5 seven strings are gross tho


If you play in standard, I think they're perfectly fine. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 25, 2019)

Emile said:


> As you wish so I'll raise you a video too. This guitar was designed to emulate the tuning of a 13 course baroque lute and I can read directly from the original music as a result. 8 strings are fretted and the bottom 5 are "floating". It's tuned from high to low: fdafdagfedcba and at 415 so it's a half step lower. The lower 7 strings are tuned to the accidentals of the key that you are playing in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that is an impressive instrument never seen something like this before.

Reminds me a lot of a harp guitar!


----------



## Emile (Mar 25, 2019)

Pietjepieter said:


> Damn that is an impressive instrument never seen something like this before.
> 
> Reminds me a lot of a harp guitar!



Yeah there really only is a handful of us that play these instruments. It's known as a "Dresden" guitar built by Michael Thames. This was the last one that he built and it was his 13th one.


----------



## Suho (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool 13 string! Multi scales are ok, and have a purpose, but I found I play open position and chords too much, and as much as some people like fans they are harder to finger chords on. Never played an Evertune but I've heard that you sacrifice a little sustain with them.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 26, 2019)

Emile said:


> It's tuned from high to low: fdafdagfedcba




"fdafdagfedcba" sounds like something a stereotypical Italian-American in a movie might say after a stroke.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 26, 2019)

Whatever you choose do not go with 25.5” scale length. Too short to actually enjoy drop tuning imo.


----------



## TiffuZeless (Mar 27, 2019)

As an owner of a LTD MH1007ET, a 25,5" with evertune, tuned to Drop D# with 13-74 strings, I cannot reccomend the evertune enough.
It's a wonder for tuning really low while keeping pitch and intonation almost perfectly.
Fit for a king uses a 25,5" ESP with evertune tuned down to Drop F with the same set, and it sounds great. Their whole Dark Skies album was recorded with this single guitar.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, I say ever tune for sure!! Did you order ?


----------



## Emile (Mar 27, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Yes, I say ever tune for sure!! Did you order ?



Haven't pulled the trigger yet. Leaning towards the multiscale as I really liked the ergonomics when I tried one out last weekend. If I go Ormsby there's some wait time. I'm patient though. Guitars that I've commissioned have taken upwards of 2 years. I'd like to try out an evertune if I can find one nearby. I don't want vibrato or bending being compromised. Also from what I understand, the tuning can't be changed easily on evertune. As you can see with that 13 string behemoth, I'm no stranger to tuning or really that bothered by it.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 27, 2019)

Emile said:


> Haven't pulled the trigger yet. Leaning towards the multiscale as I really liked the ergonomics when I tried one out last weekend. If I go Ormsby there's some wait time. I'm patient though. Guitars that I've commissioned have taken upwards of 2 years. I'd like to try out an evertune if I can find one nearby. I don't want vibrato or bending being compromised. Also from what I understand, the tuning can't be changed easily on evertune. As you can see with that 13 string behemoth, I'm no stranger to tuning or really that bothered by it.



I think the only barrier to changing tuning is a hex key. Grab a hex key and twist at the bridge tonshhange tuning.
Simple imo.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2019)

I had the Susi... It was cool to look at and very sturdily built but I really didn't like playing it. Also bends on an Evertune are different. Not quite as responsive due to the bridge design it seems.

My particular Susi may have had other issues but I also had a really hard time sustaining notes above the 12th fret.

I don't think fanned frets will confuse you. Your fingers know what to do if you just don't let yourself think too much ab it.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 28, 2019)

TiffuZeless said:


> while keeping pitch and intonation almost perfectly.



Evertune is made to keep the pitch perfectly like you described. The intonation has nothing to do with the Evertune system, it has more to do with a good guitar settup, which a multiscale, regular scale, floyd, fixed can achieve too with proper settup too

Evertune works with tension, keeping X string at Y lbs of tension. Intonation is just where the bridge saddle would sit according to the nut. You manually adjust the saddle position like on a regular fixed bridge, then the Evertune would do its magic from that spot


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 28, 2019)

That demonstration video would be so much better without that boob grumbling like a raspy cigarette chewed up by Vin Diesel.... So distracting to hear his voice , BUT that bridge looks so damn interesting.

I mean, I am not a fixed bridge person.... -
TILL NOW! Lol

Seriously though, I would consider now buying a “new” ESP in hard tail to get this evertune bridge, seems as close to fixed-Floyd dependability (Edge-III IMO is the best ive ever seen)

BTW, what is the difference between ESP and ESP LTD and LTD? Ive seen so many models and I dont understand ESP’s classification system AT ALL... (thx)


----------



## TiffuZeless (Mar 28, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> Evertune is made to keep the pitch perfectly like you described. The intonation has nothing to do with the Evertune system, it has more to do with a good guitar settup, which a multiscale, regular scale, floyd, fixed can achieve too with proper settup too
> 
> Evertune works with tension, keeping X string at Y lbs of tension. Intonation is just where the bridge saddle would sit according to the nut. You manually adjust the saddle position like on a regular fixed bridge, then the Evertune would do its magic from that spot



Yup. Keeping perfect pitch also means you can hold the strings really hard without it going out of tune, which usually happens when going to higher frets specially on the lower strings, making it stay in tune better. It's not directly related to intonation, but it does helps.


----------



## Emile (Mar 29, 2019)

I've spent a lifetime developing/mastering "light" hands. Gotta play with absolute minimum needed pressure and position to have a clean note. and never clamp with the thumb. Electric guitar is such low action in comparison so it's a non-issue to stay in tune in higher positions for me as classical is way high action (needed for clarity and volume). Evertune seems like it would get in the way of my musicality more than I'd enjoy the benefits. Still, worth trying one out.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 29, 2019)

Emile said:


> Evertune seems like it would get in the way of my musicality


In what way? As far as I understand, it doesn't change change the action, and you can still do bends and things if you set it up the right way.


----------

